# Skipthe + Uber Eats??



## Supernelly89 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey All

Just wondering if anyone's been able to do skipthedishes and use UberEats to fill gaps at the same time. In the past iv been able to do uberEats and doordash together without any problems. I do like skip over doordash in my market just wondering if anyone's been successfull doing it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

By problems do you mean with the time windows for GrubHub? It works for me if you get certain types of orders together.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Skip The Dishes. 

Someone didn’t think the acronym thru


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

I do both, lately skip has been busy enough that I keep Ubereats off while on shift... I only usually do one 3-4 hour skip shift a day and ubereats before/after.

Skip customers are 80% likely to tip while Uber is less than 10% chance so they will have more loyalty from me.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Skip The Dishes.
> 
> Someone didn't think the acronym thru


hehe I get it. S.T.D.

Name a tall growing plant that rhymes with a number.

Name the feeling you have towards an enemy, that rhymes with a number.

Add those NUMBERS up, now name the place we all want to go. You have 1 minute.. If you pass, welcome to the CIA!


----------

